# Internetsharing funktioniert nur teilweise



## DeathAngel (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein kleines Heimnetz aufgebaut. Als Server fungiert WinXP Prof und als Client ein RedHat 9.0 Rechner. Ich habe diese "verkehrte Welt" gewählt, weil ich es leider unter Linux nicht hinbekommen habe, die IP_Forward Funktion zum funktionieren zu bringen ... naja sei es drum ....

Nun zur Frage:
Der Server(WinXP) verfügt über zwei Netzwerkadapter und der Client(RH9) über eins. Der Server ist mit einer Karte am DSL-"Modem" angeklemmt und mit der anderen Karte direkt mit dem Client (CrossOver-Kabel) verbunden.
Wie schon gesagt funktioniert der Verbindungsaufbau vom Client via Server 1a nur bei einigen Webseiten "hakt" es ein wenig bzw. die Seite wird nicht angezweigt, als Beispsiel sei mal http://www.freenet.de genannt. Ich kann die Seite vom Server aufrufen, nur der Client versucht eine Verbindung mit freenet aufzubauen und Mozilla schreibt unten in der Statuszeile "Übertrage Daten von ...." aber leider wird nix übertragen. 
Woran kann es liegen, daß einige Webseiten nicht über die Internetverbindungsfreigabe funktionieren ? Gibt es vielleicht eine Funktion in XP die ich übersehen habe zu aktivieren ? Für euere Hilfe währe ich sehr dankbar.

Als kleine Anmerkung: Ich habe das gleiche Problem ebenfalls gehabt, als ich den Coyote Router eingesetzt habe, sprich Client konnte einige Verbindungen nicht übertragen (zB.: Freenet, Praktiker etc ... )

Gruß


----------



## Maximodo (25. Mai 2004)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem war allerdings mit Routern da war es die Subnetmaske weis aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr genau. Wenn du eine Lösung hast hab momentan des gleiche Problem wo anderst auch mit nem Router dann poste bitte deine Lösung


----------



## TheNBP (25. Mai 2004)

Klingt nach dem klassischen Problem mit dem MTU Wert.

Lösungen: 
a) MTU Wert am Linux Rechner heruntersetzten. 1500 ist Standard, höchstens 1496 funktioniert bei üblichen DSL Verbindungen

b) Router mit "MSS Clamping" Funktion verwenden. Bei WindowsXP sollte
eigentlich die Installation des SP1 dazu ausreichen. Siehe auch http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;319661


----------



## DeathAngel (25. Mai 2004)

mhhh .... muß mich mal auf die suche machen, wo ich bei RedHat9 den MTU Wert ein wenig heruntersetzten kann. Thx
Melde mich wieder wenn ich weiteres weiß ...


----------



## ToniCE (25. Mai 2004)

Hehe  Ich habe hier die gleiche Konfiguration ausser der Linuxdistribution, allerdings aus anderen Gründen...

Zum Testen kannst du als root mal folgendes auf der Konsole eingeben: 

```
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 mtu 1496
```
Ich selbst habe 1400 eingetragen. Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr.
Wenn es dann besser ist kannst du dich immernoch auf die Suche machen


----------



## DeathAngel (26. Mai 2004)

... so ich habe in der RedHat 9 Doku mal nachgeschaut.

Die Einstellung kann ich in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 ändern.
Ich habe den MTU-Wert dort auf 1496 gestellt, nur ändert es an dem Problem leider nichts. Dann habe ich den MTU Wert nochmals reduziert auf 1470 aber ohne Erfolg .... ich verzweifel hier noch.
Kann es sein, daß ich am WinXP (Server) Rechner ebenfalls den dazugehörigen MTU Wert reduzieren muß, damit die Datenpakete ohne Fragmentierung weitergeleitet werden, oder reicht es wirklich nur die Änderung am Client (Linux) vorzunehmen ?


----------



## DeathAngel (26. Mai 2004)

Ich habs geschafft ! Zwar mußte ich die MTU-Größe auf 1400 reduzieren und nicht wie angegeben auf 1496, aber das soll mich nicht weiter stören.

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Um eine Fragmentierung zu verhindern sollte man auf dem Client Rechner mittels des Befehls  /sbin/ifconfig eth0 MTU_Wert ausprobieren, welcher MTU_Wert (dezimal) benutzt werden soll, um eine Fragmentierung der Datenpakete zu verhindern. Ich persönlich habe es mit der Try&Error Methode versucht, sprich Webbrowser versuchen lassen eine Webseite wie freenet öffnen zu lassen. Wird die Seite nicht angezeigt, den MTU_Wert in 10er Schritten reduzieren, bis die Seite angezeigt wird.

Hat man den MTU_Wert gefunden, kann man diesen fest in der Datei /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 eintragen MTU=1400 , alles natürlich als root und vorrausgesetzt, das eth0 das richtige Inferface ist.Nun sollte es ohne Probleme möglich sein alle Webseiten aufzurufen.

Gruß und dank ans Forum

Death_Angel


----------



## TheNBP (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DeathAngel _
> *Kann es sein, daß ich am WinXP (Server) Rechner ebenfalls den dazugehörigen MTU Wert reduzieren muß, damit die Datenpakete ohne Fragmentierung weitergeleitet werden, oder reicht es wirklich nur die Änderung am Client (Linux) vorzunehmen ? *


Mit dem MTU-Wert am XP Rechner sollte das eigentlich nichts zu tun haben.
Nur Lösung b), also MSS Clamping am XP Rechner aktivieren führt dazu das die Pakete vom Router an den kleineren MTU Wert angepasst werden.

btw: es geht auch nicht darum das alles ohne Fragmentierung verschickt wird (sonst könnte man keine Dateien versenden die grösser als der MTU Wert sind) sondern darum das die Fragmente eine Grösse bekommen die durch die DSL Leitung "passt"

Aber Hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt....


----------



## Maximodo (27. Mai 2004)

Hi NBP  könntest du mir bitte sagen wo ich diese MSS Clamping funktion aktivieren kann? Wenn du es schon weist brauch ich wenigstens nicht zu suchen   Kann es auch sein dass der MTU Wert im Router falsch eingstellt wurde?


----------



## TheNBP (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Maximodo _
> *Hi NBP  könntest du mir bitte sagen wo ich diese MSS Clamping funktion aktivieren kann? Wenn du es schon weist brauch ich wenigstens nicht zu suchen
> *


Dazu muss ein DSL Treiber verwendet werden der das beherrscht.
Bei WindowsXP bringt das SP1 einen solchen mit.
Auch der raspppoe Treiber von Robert Schlabach sollte das könnnen.
http://www.raspppoe.com/



> *Kann es auch sein dass der MTU Wert im Router falsch eingstellt wurde? *


Die MTU am Router sollte wiegesagt keinen Einfluss darauf haben.


----------



## Maximodo (28. Mai 2004)

aber mitm Router kein Dsl Treiber  dann muss ich wohl weitersuchen *g*
Aber danke für die Antwort
Das ganze ist so aufgebaut
NetgearDSL modem -> Netgear Router-> lan
DHCP / DNS übernimmt ein W2000 Server


----------



## TheNBP (28. Mai 2004)

Also MTU am Client rutersetzten bringt keine Abhilfe?

Wenn der Hardware Router MSS Clamping wirklich nicht beherrschen sollte hilft vielleicht ein Firmware Update


----------



## Maximodo (29. Mai 2004)

Werd ich mal probieren wenn ich wieder vor Ort bin  kann ja nicht so lange dauern haben ständig Problem *g* werd mal meinen Erfolg/Misserfolg hier reinschreiben


----------

